# Hog Trap



## Thumper168

Here are a few pics of a hog trap gate I designed and built for a pen style trap, just thought some may like to see it. I prefer the saloon type doors as it keeps the doors closed and pigs from escaping yet allowing others to still enter, they work awesome... and I included how we set them up.


----------



## bobinbusan

Do you sell these also?
Looks like they work of off a trigger, is this corrector do just go after the bait:thumbsup:?
Number to call and check on them?


----------



## Thumper168

I sell them for $295, im not a full time trap builder but I enjoy building and designing them. My email is [email protected] if you have any questions and Ill gladly give you my number if you have questions.

The doors are held open with the trip arm which is movable to set the amount of tension the trip wire takes to close the doors, Ive played with many designs over the years but this is my best by far and I have no intentions on changing it. I recomend setting up a feeder inside even if its just a 5 gallon bucket feeder, anything to get them to come in, a feeder isnt a must but for catching large numbers it sure helps. Once a hog is inside with the doors closed others will push through the doors not allowing the ones inside a chance to escape. Their are a ton of trap doors out their but they all seem to have a flaw in one way or another. I have yet to find a flaw in this set up and they work awesome. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask if its about this set up or any other as I have seen and done them all at one time or another. Ill be heading to Pensicola in a little over a month if anyone is interested.


----------



## FrankwT

you just selling the trap door for that or the entire trap?


----------



## Thumper168

Its just the door, I could easily add the trap body as well for not much more but their so big and bulky and the downside is your limited to one or 2 pigs at a time. Here is a pic of the basic set up, you can build the coral however you want but you get the idea. I set one up with the gate right on a pig trail and its wild how many you can catch in a short period of time but you can set it up anywhere you want. Its never going to get them all but it will make a dent and in a hurry.


----------



## hoboedan

*Hog Trap door.*

Hey, I'd like to get one of these door units from you if I could. Either pm me or call me at 850.902.7574. Thanks....Dan.


----------



## Try'n Hard

Wow! That's a little fancier than my string tied to a stick & a corn cob


----------



## Thumper168

hoboedan said:


> Hey, I'd like to get one of these door units from you if I could. Either pm me or call me at 850.902.7574. Thanks....Dan.


 Pm sent


----------



## GulfDiver74

Thats cool as hell. If I don't get one w/a bow,This year. I'll talk to the wife.


----------



## bobinbusan

How many panels and t-post did you use in that picture and are they the cattle panel?
Just used wire to secure the panels to the T-post?


----------



## Thumper168

I normally use 10 T-posts and 5 cattle panels. It can be moved and set up in less than an hour. Its a very user friendly set up and if their are hogs in the area you will catch them. I use diesel corn for the first set up to draw them in, I know it sounds crazy but the pigs will go crazy for it and the deer and ***** will stay clear of it.


----------

